# 13 year old mini horse/scary behavior while driving



## countrygirl27 (Oct 15, 2020)

Today my miniature horse and I took a drive. She seems to have some problems sometimes trotting a paved road. So I have recently just let her walk our ride. Since she is exercising. Has anyone had the following happen to their horse? My mini horse is fairly straight in her walking on our rides. My mini and I live in a regular neighborhood. I try when driving her next to the gutter, but not in the gutter. She kept veering over to the gutter. I think this happened like 10 or more times, during our 1/2 drive. I had to use the rein from my left hand and tap with the whip with my right to move her away from the gutter. I don't know what was going on with her or what she was thinking. This was NOT normal for her to do this. She usually keeps her mind on her work, and walks pretty straight down the road. Does anyone have a suggestions? Am I driving her wrong . I try not to pull on her mouth , but I keep my reins not loose.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 15, 2020)

This happens to me all the time. It's a mystery. Try zigzagging along the road a little; that seems to help mine. Going from one side to the other occasionally seems to help. I'm not sure if it is the slight contour of the surface that causes them to go to the side, or something they see, or ?? 
(If you drive on pavement most of the time, I would suggest boots. My Dapper Dan is 24 now and we drove on pavement a lot. He developed arthrtis and a bone spur. I'm not sure the pavement miles caused it, but I got boots for my new girl, just as a precaution. Also helps with traction.)


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 15, 2020)

It sounds like she is trying to avoid something possibly due to discomfort. Try duct taping pads to the bottoms of her feet for a short drive and see if that helps. Sounds weird but it's a good way to tell if boots will help. I, like Marsha, would suggest boots anyway since it helps with the stress on their joints as well if you do a lot of driving on pavement or concrete.

I have a mare that always veers to the right but she's always done it. I keep having to get bodywork done on her because she makes her left side tight by forcing her body right while her head is pointed left.

Try going down a dirt road and see if she is still veering. The gutter may look "softer" to her for some reason if she is uncomfortable.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Oct 16, 2020)

I haven't driven any horse in a VERY long time and am no expert in the least. With that said, I want to offer up another animal behavior, although not exactly the same, has to do with pavement and roads. My 300 lb goat is used by my daughter as a pack goat. He drifts to the center line and is adamant that is where he wants to walk...Now for the gutter thing...It may be a visual thing? The gutter may be a lighter color and easier to see. Also consider the color of the pavement. Could it possibly look like water or a hole? I know it sounds stupid, etc...but I work with people with dementia and when there is confusion about the safest option, they go towards what looks safest/easiest (not water or a hole for instance.) Otherwise, I am clueless! LOL


----------



## NV Minis (Oct 17, 2020)

Check her blinders. If they are positioned incorrectly, or something is on it that she is seeing. she may be trying to move away from that.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Oct 17, 2020)

Could it be the slope of the road? If the road is sloping toward the gutter, she may be inclined to aim that way?


----------



## countrygirl27 (Oct 17, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> It sounds like she is trying to avoid something possibly due to discomfort. Try duct taping pads to the bottoms of her feet for a short drive and see if that helps. Sounds weird but it's a good way to tell if boots will help. I, like Marsha, would suggest boots anyway since it helps with the stress on their joints as well if you do a lot of driving on pavement or concrete.
> 
> I have a mare that always veers to the right but she's always done it. I keep having to get bodywork done on her because she makes her left side tight by forcing her body right while her head is pointed left.
> 
> Try going down a dirt road and see if she is still veering. The gutter may look "softer" to her for some reason if she is uncomfortable.


----------



## countrygirl27 (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you everybody for your advice. I am convinced my mini needs boots for driving on concrete. I will also check her blinders next time before I go driving.


----------



## countrygirl27 (Oct 31, 2020)

I learned today from taking a driving lesson that my blinders on harness set was to low for my mini. This is the reason that she kept looking behind herself when driving. I really never had my harness look at to adjust it by someone who new what they were knowledable.


----------

